# English trail riding-saddle bags



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Stowaways all the way! I have a pair of Stowaway pommel bags with water bottles and I LOVE them! Used to use them on my Aussie saddle.

These are the ones I have: EasyCare Stowaway Deluxe Pommel Pack Saddlebag

Picture of them on my Aussie:


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Do they bounce much at the trot?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not really, actually. Granted, Aires has a ridiculously smooth trot usually, but when I was using them, he was being a schmuck and his trot was like a jackhammer. :lol:


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Another vote for the Stowaways! I mostly trail ride in a Western saddle, so I have a set of the Western cantle bags. I love them! Tons of pockets, lightweight, and easy to clean. I've never had any problem with the cantle bags bouncing at the trot. I would think the English style cantle bags from Stowaway would do fine at the trot too - although I've never tried them. The English bags have a "pouch" that slips over the cantle and they also have straps on both sides that go around the girth billets that would hold the bags down, and would keep them from bouncing, as long as you tighten them enough - I'm assuming there would be some kind of length adjustment on those straps.

I just purchased a set of the deluxe pommel bags for my western saddle because I've found that I don't like having to twist around in the saddle to get into the cantle bags. I haven't ridden with them yet, but I tried attaching them to both my Western and my English saddle, and I didn't have any trouble with either saddle. The straps on those bags are long and you just kind of have to mess around with them to find out what works best for you.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Another vote for the stowaways, though I have also used snugpax with success as well. Also use the pommel ones as I am useless dealing with things behind me! Not had any issues with bouncing, at a trot or canter.

For comparison, you can see how much the scoop has swung away as we trot here, versus the packs staying tight against him:


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I've got the snugpax cantle bag and love it! no bounce at the trot either.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Another vote for cantle bags.

English saddles don't have horns and neither do the original Plantation saddles


Dura-Tech® English Cantle Bag in Trail Riding / Accessories at Schneider Saddlery


----------

